# Please stay away from Archer Extreme AXT sights. Its Junk.



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Iknow said:


> just return it ???


Do This.


----------



## JBX (Jan 17, 2007)

RangerJ said:


> Do This.


That is what i'm gonna do. Just feel like wanna warn others for not making the wrong decision in buying an AXT.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree ,return it;but I also like you review.Many will torch you for complaining,but I for one think that stating what you think of a product is good quality control,cause some of the manufacturers {especialy foreign}don't give a crap,just pump it out and sell it.Just always be tactful and considerate as possible.


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up...had looked at these sights & with the price you would think it would be good quality.Guess not.


----------



## 1dragon (Jul 23, 2011)

I have the same sight in Mossy Oak Treestand camo. I did have some concerns about the finish at first but it seems to be doing okay now. I will say until I saw your post I always thought this sight was made in Montana. I'm still not sure if it's just the box made in china or the whole sight. The rest of the sight seems well made to me and has held up fine. I would not have paid 148 bucks for a chinese sight knowingly though. I guess i can only be mad at myself (buyer beware). I will say though after owning a Jennings Carbon Extreme bow I always snug everything on my bows with an appropiate tool. I for one don't like stuff coming loose. So I snug my adjustments with the allen wrench just out of good habit. Anyway thanks' for the post and keep us updated. Good luck


----------



## J Moore (Nov 17, 2011)

Could it be counterfeit? Did you order it or buy it in a pro shop? The company is in Belgrade Montana, could get their stuff made overseas I guess....


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

J Moore said:


> Could it be counterfeit? Did you order it or buy it in a pro shop? The company is in Belgrade Montana, could get their stuff made overseas I guess....


It is made in China....I ordered their quiver and thought it was junk too.
Returned it the same day.


----------



## J Moore (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, good to know


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

1dragon said:


> I'm still not sure if it's just the box made in china or the whole sight.


Surely you're not serious...are you?


----------



## MonsterMan17 (Dec 19, 2010)

Agreed, junk sight. I'm stuck using mine til I have the money for a different sight. Def have to use an Allen wrench to tighten.


----------



## 1dragon (Jul 23, 2011)

1955, Yes actually I am. If you would see where it says China on the box it would not seem like an absurd statement.


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

IDK, but the carbon carnivore looks friggen sweet.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

AXT products in general are pretty crappy. Not going to lie. The main decent deal is the Stabilizer. I like that. But the quivers and sights are pretty horrible.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

You can go online to gander mountain...they have free shipping...I got my 5 pin axcel armotech hd shipped for 150. They sell it for 170 but they have coupon codes all the time. Right now they have 20 off 100. Good luck

Chris


----------



## JBX (Jan 17, 2007)

strikefirst said:


> You can go online to gander mountain...they have free shipping...I got my 5 pin axcel armotech hd shipped for 150. They sell it for 170 but they have coupon codes all the time. Right now they have 20 off 100. Good luck
> 
> Chris


Thanks for the tips, have already return the AXT sight in exchange for an Axcel Armortech. Own 2 Armortechs now & must say well worth the price, definitely much much better build quality than the crappy AXT.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

1dragon said:


> 1955, Yes actually I am. If you would see where it says China on the box it would not seem like an absurd statement.


...If it says "made in China" ANYWHERE on the box...it is made in China.


----------



## pullupguy (Jun 14, 2009)

Return it and get a CBE Tek Hunter. Just picked up one for the hunting rig-no complaints. Actually very impressed w/ build quality, and the fact that it wont rattle loose. Check them out. Oh yeah, thanks for the heads up on AXT, they look good in the catalogs and print ads I've seen.


----------



## JBX (Jan 17, 2007)

Come on 1dragon, do you seriously think AXT will make their packaging in China & ship it all the way to US? 
And who really cares about where the fricking box is made from, when it says "Made in China" on the box it means the product is made in China, not the box.


----------



## GBurkett (Oct 25, 2003)

I got the same sight and the only complaint i have is the tool less system is a joke. I can shoot in the dark without the light when theres a full moon (and have) so as far as pins I like mine.


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

i will never buy anything that i know thats made in china. thats why i dont shoot carbon express arrows.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

JBX said:


> Thanks for the tips, have already return the AXT sight in exchange for an Axcel Armortech. Own 2 Armortechs now & must say well worth the price, definitely much much better build quality than the crappy AXT.


100% Made in the USA!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> 100% Made in the USA!


Armortech that is.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Saw the axt products at the show. Looked OK, but the price was high. I asked where they were made. They said china, I handed it back and said no thanks.
I want to buy American made products for my shop, whenever possible.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randyme (Feb 11, 2012)

XForce Girl said:


> Saw the axt products at the show. Looked OK, but the price was high. I asked where they were made. They said china, I handed it back and said no thanks.
> I want to buy American made products for my shop, whenever possible.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


Funny. You won`t buy a bow sight made in China for a couple hundred bucks (I have one, I`m not happy about the china thing either but it seems to me to be a pretty nice sight. It`s light and well constructed) but you`ll spend thousands on a toyota, honda, nissan etc. Your all hypocrites.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Randyme said:


> Funny. You won`t buy a bow sight made in China for a couple hundred bucks (I have one, I`m not happy about the china thing either but it seems to me to be a pretty nice sight. It`s light and well constructed) but you`ll spend thousands on a toyota, honda, nissan etc. Your all hypocrites.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Randyme said:


> Funny. You won`t buy a bow sight made in China for a couple hundred bucks (I have one, I`m not happy about the china thing either but it seems to me to be a pretty nice sight. It`s light and well constructed) but you`ll spend thousands on a toyota, honda, nissan etc. Your all hypocrites.


11 posts on AT and you have to dig up this old thread to talk smack????? learn a lesson and post more wisely, you dont even have a clue whos buying what kind of vehicle.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I have 2 of the Carbon Carnivores and i really like them. They are very easy to adjust and top quality. I also have 2 Sure-Loc supreme target setups, 2 CBE target setups and more so i have a a good selection to compare to. For a pin sight its my first choice. The only thing i will say is one of them had a broken fiber so i removed one pin. Not sure about the cheaper models but the Carbon Carnivore is worth the $$$ no matter where its made. Awesome sight.


----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

Randyme said:


> Funny. You won`t buy a bow sight made in China for a couple hundred bucks (I have one, I`m not happy about the china thing either but it seems to me to be a pretty nice sight. It`s light and well constructed) but you`ll spend thousands on a toyota, honda, nissan etc. Your all hypocrites.


Funny that you think we own those car companies. Your wrong they were American owned companies when purchased, now they would be US gov't owned companies so HA to you thinking we all own foriegn owned cars.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

happyhunter62 said:


> i will never buy anything that i know thats made in china. thats why i dont shoot carbon express arrows.


Guess what they are not made in china. Wow and you posted this with products not made in America. Lmao


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

JBX said:


> Recently just bought an AXT sight, i must say that this is the worst sight i have ever used in my life.
> Even worse than that is the fact i've paid $160 for the damn thing & wasted every dollar i paid.
> The model i had is the AXT Primal XD Lost Camo, 1st bad sign is written at the back of the box "Made In China", great just paid $160 for a Chinese made sight.
> But it was after i installed the thing & started shooting with it i found out why everyone warn me against buying this sight.
> ...


Could have bought a solid, PROVEN high quality sight with that $160, like an Axcel or Spot Hogg


----------



## cmskillern (Sep 29, 2011)

there junk a friend had one on his mr5 got rid of it got a armortech much better sight i shoot hha and mbg so i dont have op just what ive seen


----------



## Niste (Jul 4, 2013)

I have been using the AX Driver since it came out now and it is great, no trouble, smooth movement, nothing to complain about.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

In defense of AXT, there customer service is outstanding! I sent my carbon carnivore in after I tried changing the fibers and destroying the pins. They put all new pins and fibers in free of charge. And no I didn't mail it to China to have it done. Company is top notch and sights are great!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

J Moore said:


> Could it be counterfeit? Did you order it or buy it in a pro shop? The company is in Belgrade Montana, could get their stuff made overseas I guess....


Black gold is actually made in Belgrade Montana, I know I'm standing in their machine shop as I type this


----------



## maufenkamp (Dec 21, 2011)

Randyme said:


> Funny. You won`t buy a bow sight made in China for a couple hundred bucks (I have one, I`m not happy about the china thing either but it seems to me to be a pretty nice sight. It`s light and well constructed) but you`ll spend thousands on a toyota, honda, nissan etc. Your all hypocrites.


All three of the automakers you listed have manufacturing facilities in the US.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been using the primal xd for several months now. The pins are much brighter than the spot hogs I've compared it to. The main complaint i have is that the tooless knobs are useless. I bout mine used for around half price. I did swap out the tooless knobs for regular Allen screws and will be upgrading the rest of the screws since the previous owner rounded out the heads on them with the wrong size wrench


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Armortech is the way to go!


----------



## Dean452 (Dec 25, 2014)

Ha Nissan made in US Jackson, Ms better check that American Truck comments they are made everywhere but US then assembled in Detroit 
So was just about to buy this till I saw this post going to check.


----------



## arrowflinger73 (Jan 19, 2013)

Randyme said:


> Funny. You won`t buy a bow sight made in China for a couple hundred bucks (I have one, I`m not happy about the china thing either but it seems to me to be a pretty nice sight. It`s light and well constructed) but you`ll spend thousands on a toyota, honda, nissan etc. Your all hypocrites.


You obviously don't now what your talking about 75% of toyotas parts are manufactured in the USA and assembled right here check your Ford Indonesian parts assembled in Mexico only thing American on "American" cars are the name!


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

wow this thread has been resurrected three times


----------



## Tripper (Oct 16, 2014)

AXT is made in Pakistan. Very poor quality.


----------



## waydownsouth (Jun 18, 2012)

Niste said:


> I have been using the AX Driver since it came out now and it is great, no trouble, smooth movement, nothing to complain about.


Me too...I have no complaints about this sight. .


----------



## Carnivore247 (Dec 22, 2014)

I've had multiple Driver 1 and 4's because people keep buying them off of my rig and they love em' and still have them.

Great quality, light, durable, gears are smooth, plenty of mounting options and really bright pins (at least on the Driver 1 and 4), not to mention it looks badarse...

Yea it sucks they're not made in the US but isn't outsourcing the 'American way' lol  because Americans are cheap and greedy and aren't willing to pay the extra 'dollar' to have their fellow citizens make it.

And I'm sure you guys never buy anything from overseas and always shop and support your local business's regardless of the price...:/ meh


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

YEa I was going to buy them due to their lightweight sights but when I heard about their quality, I turned the other way


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

I bought a AXT Driver 1, unpackaged the sight, mounted it to my bow, took it off, repackaged it and sent it back. Very poor quality.


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

I have the AX driver 4 pin and no issues


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

1955 said:


> Surely you're not serious...are you?


Lol. This made me laugh. I thought the same thing.


----------



## Oilfield archer (Oct 20, 2013)

happyhunter62 said:


> i will never buy anything that i know thats made in china. thats why i dont shoot carbon express arrows.


I thought carbon express arrows were made in Korea.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Love my AXT Driver 4 so far, well it's now a 3 pin, love the sight picture because in used to having 6, time will tell how it holds up


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

happyhunter62 said:


> i will never buy anything that i know thats made in china. thats why i dont shoot carbon express arrows.


There made in Korea


----------

